# Co-Existing Pups



## kasey6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi guys.. I'm new to the forum & thought maybe you could offer some advice. 

We got 2 pups from the same liter - one 2 months ago & the 2nd one, yesterday. They are both 5mths... They are playing but both trying to figure out which is the alpha. They've been in 2 fights so far...

My question is do we leave them in the same room while we go to church or run errands? 

All suggestions/advice are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am not sure what you mean by "fights," but with the limited information, I would keep them separated when you are not at home for now. Better safe than sorry. Are they both males? How were they intorduced? Had they seen each other since you brought #1 home? What made you get #2? What is #1's personality like?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Kasey, I too would vote better safe than sorry while you are not home to monitor. But two puppies the same age (or even different ages) are going to wrestle. My boys roll and tumble and mouth each other almost all the time. there are yips and play growls and whines--- But no one has been hurt. They also take turns humping each other which we try to discourage. I have been told,(when I also had the same question) if they both keep coming back for more it is just play- if either one of them runs away or sulks it is a problem. Welcome to the forum. Pictures of your two 5 month olds please!!!!! And what are their names.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How hard are they fighting? If you are just hearing a lot of "noise", it's probably just normal puppy play. You should see mine when they fight - mouthing, barking, growling - but neither one gives in. It can go on for 15 mins until they tire themselves out. I have never heard either of them cry out in pain. That is when I would put a stop to it.

If you have any doubts, I would separate them when they are alone. However, they will have to learn to get along sooner or later.


----------



## kasey6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I should have given you more info but we were going to church & I was freaking out. Their names are Harry (our 1st pup) & our new little guy is Gabie (aka Macho Man). They are brothers but Gabie is bigger than Harry. We drove 2 hrs to get him & they met in a park. The ride home was fine- Harry got territorial so we separated them. When we got home Gabie wanted all the food & growled- then the fight was on! Then before bed time they were playing & for some reason, the fight was on again! 

I did talk to my breeder & she said to put them together... I did leave them together during church & they both seem to be getting along now. eace: 

We bought Gabie so Harry would have a play mate while we are at work....not to mention how much joy/love we have for Harry & wanted another- kind of in sane?! BTW- either me or my husband come home for the day at lunch.

I will get some pictures on here soon- I just bought a new camera & haven't installed the software. 

Really like this forum...lots of good info! We are 1st time pet owners & loving every minute!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome, Casey, Harry, and Gabie. I also bought the 2nd Hav to keep #1 from getting too lonely while we are at work, but they are from 2 different breeders. You will find there are several of us with multiple Havs.

Please post pictures soon. We are an impatient group when it comes to waiting for pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum - I woul bet that they are ok together and just need time to work out who' the boss. When they fight, do you hear either crying or yelping??

Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: aboard!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Kasey.

This forum really is a nice place, but not only is it friendly; it is very functional too. Every topic seems to be available, and while there is a lot of information in the archives (viewable through the search feature), you will probably get a lot of new insight if you choose to post a question that has already been asked.

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your two boys.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Kasey,

It seems that the boys just need a little time to get used to one another. They are going to be the best of friends before you know it. We look forward to seeing the pics of your fur babies.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Casey,Harry & Gabie......you're gonna love it here! :biggrin1:


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi.:welcome: Im pretty new here too but Im sure you will find like I have that it's a great place with great people. 
About your little guys. Im sure they will work it out. The best thing you can do is not to get involved unless they really hurt each other. They need to work out who is going to be dominent (eat first etc..) If you get involved that's usually when things become really bad and blood gets drawn because your disturbing the pecking order. Sort of like one child running to mommy for protection when they know they arent suppose to be in big sisters room getting into her makeup and you protect her but then when mommys gone big sister gets even or worse the one who is suppose to be fallowing directions becomes confident and thinks she doesnt have to do what she is told. 
Most owners repremand the dominet dog when it growls at the other but it's really important to make sure you know who is the dominent one and also respect that and not interfere. 
If your worried about injury I would seperate them when your not supervising but make sure they are not directly next to each other. But Im sure they will be fine and work it all out. Hope this helps, Brandy


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like you have a nice little Battle Royal going on between these two little guys over there. They just need to fight it out for supremacy sometimes but you do have to take precautions all the time just in case they do get too rough with eachother. 

I would never leave two puppy Hav's alone to duke it out just in case one of them didn't know when to quit and then you had some injury which required some medical attention. The two of them should always have supervised time to determine the "Alpha" which actually might take sometime to hash itself out. I know that they will eventually get the hang of it and be able to co-exist but they will need to decide between the two of them when that time has begun. 

I don't think I would want to Males that are the same age and especially from the same litter. I would Opt for the older Hav with the younger pup that way there's an Alpha already Established and then you get the two of them with the obvious Aplha unless the younger Hav get's much bigger than the older one and then you have a serious power struggle going on.

Derek


----------



## kasey6 (Jul 26, 2007)

I think my entire family knows who the king is...Gabie (2nd pup). Harry knows too. The only time they really get into it is over food. Gabie doesn't want to share but yet will dive right into Harry's food. And, Harry doesn't eat very well to begin with! 

I'm mostly afraid of Harry feeling left out/hurting his feelings. And we are giving lots of love & attention to him. (He is very attached to my 14yr old daughter & don't want him to feel that Gabie is taking his place... ) 

I know they'll be best of buds soon as they are playing well & when you see one, you see the other... one barks, the other barks, etc. Too cute!

I will take your advice & not step in when there is a little tiff... it's hard though!:frusty:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kasey,

I feed all three of mine at the same time, and each one gets their own portion on their on plate. I am actually right there watching them and they are not allowed to switch plates or get into each others food. They've got the routine down and don't even try.


----------



## kasey6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok everybody.. got my software installed & here's a pic of my boys. Gabie is black & Harry is white. They were anxiously awaiting a treat while I took the pic..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kasey,

Quit teasing, the pic didn't post.


----------



## kasey6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Didn't work... I know, darn newbie! I'm working on it!


----------



## kasey6 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll get a better one outside .. As you can see, Gabie has a full black coat- blends with everything & Harry can be seen anywhere!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

The puppies are adorable, although the black one is a little hard to see.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

kasey6 said:


> I think my entire family knows who the king is...Gabie (2nd pup). Harry knows too. The only time they really get into it is over food. Gabie doesn't want to share but yet will dive right into Harry's food. And, Harry doesn't eat very well to begin with!
> 
> I'm mostly afraid of Harry feeling left out/hurting his feelings. And we are giving lots of love & attention to him. (He is very attached to my 14yr old daughter & don't want him to feel that Gabie is taking his place... )
> 
> ...


Why does it *NOT* surprise me that the FEMALE is taking over? ound: I only have one Hav, a girl...but when we go to other "Hav" events she will NOT tolerate the boys trying to bully around, she's a bit more courteous around females...but she still thinks she deserves to be alpha with other dogs, even ones that are much bigger and tougher than her.

You've gotten some great advice so far, I suppose this will settle down when the pack order has been established, and you and your family will be at the TOP of the totem pole 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi - I hope your two guys are getting along better! I can say that my breeder told me (and I am sure it is backed by books) that the females in the Havanese breed are dominent - which is not a surprise to me. I had two females and when I went for the third she suggested a male because they are less dominent and will take the omega role better. Boy was she right!!! MY girls are the bosses, especially my first girl, and Logan is happy to be the omega and let the girls be in charge. So to me it is not unusual that Gabie is in charge, and your boy is second. 
They WILL work it out within their "pack" and we always have to let it happen, as they will be happier once they establish their places in the "pack". I can say that although Logan is the omega, he is the most loving sweet, playful boy ever!! 
Good luck with your guys.
Laurie


----------



## kasey6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Oops.. sorry if I was mis-leading. I have 2 males (I'm probably spelling Gabe's name wrong...)

They are bonding very well. They do like to play though- the nipping, little barks here & there... Something we'll definitely have to get use to. 

BTW- I tried the baked chicken in their food w/a little broth & neither left their plate!! Yea! Each ate every single bite. I made enough chicken to last all week so cross your fingers that they don't get tired of that. 

I will get a better pic of Gabe.. Every one that I took are too dark! We sometimes have trouble finding him in the house (our floors are dark hardwood) lol. 

Guys - I truly appreciate all the help- your advice/suppor has done wonders for us!

Lisa


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kasey, they are really cute. Glad they are getting along better.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Harry and Gabe*

Harry and Gabe are absolutely adorable.

What has been going on with Gabe while Harry has been with you? Who was taking care of him?

Anyway, the guys will figure it out on their own.

My Henry came into the home as a 3 pound pup. I had a 20 pound cat here. While I would certainly never leave the cat and pup alone together, they worked it out and now the cat is probably my best babysitter (except he can not take Henry out for walks).

Welcome!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, glad they are getting along better. The grunts, growls and barks do sound bad, but they are just fun to them! My Lily and Logan are wresting as I am typing this!! I am very partial to the name GAbe - as that is my husbands name!! 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Whoops! Sorry, Lisa....I don't know why I assumed one was a girl? Blonde moment! lol, 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Lisa, I like you color scheme! black and white. Gabe will do better with Pictures outside. We know that black blob syndrome --- although he looks adorable in your avatar. they both do. It took me a really long time to get used to the play fighting. But now that I know no harm will come I find it fun.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

2 pups from the same litter present special problems. Make sure you spend time alone with each of them during the day. You want them to bond with you...........as it is they'll naturally bond with each other since they are littermates and you'll be left on the outside if you aren't careful. Make sure they get seperate identities as well. Seperate toys, xpens, crates, playtime, food dishes, water dishes............it's more important than it might appear


----------

